# Most Realistic Vampire Teeth



## Beth

This year I have decided to go as a vampire. I would like to get a set of the most realistic vampire teeth (within reason on price) that I can. The costume that I have envisioned will be of a blonde, long haired woman that doesn't look too evil from behind then her whole demeanor changes when confronted. Not too much black, white, flowing gown, velvet cape, blonde hair....you get the idea, give all of the kiddies a warm, fuzzy feeling.......... then KABAM!!! Less I digress, anyway, which ones are the best and where would I get them???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the ones that I sell. Scarecrow brand along with a good pair of contacts:devil:


----------



## Beth

How can I see them??


----------



## Beth

Wouldn't mind a set for top & bottom!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beth said:


> How can I see them??


Just go to my site www.thefrighteners.com


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

yep, scarecrow brand is the way to go!


----------



## BooGirl666

If you buy friendly plastic you can make a mold of your teeth and you dont have to worry about the spirit gum wearing off. Scarecrow fangs are the ones I have used for about 10 years. I'm always a vampire


----------



## Beth

What is friendly plastic? I would like for them to stay on without much effort. Usually I am a witch or the devil so the vampire thing is something new...... I just want to make sure that they aren't a PITA to wear and that they stay on fairly well.......


----------



## Beth

Should I get the smaller fangs since I am a female?? I want to order them asap so I can try them out and get the whole costume together!!


----------



## Richie

Great website you have. My life size animated Pirate is going to need a costume. I think I know where to purchase a quality costume for him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beth said:


> Should I get the smaller fangs since I am a female?? I want to order them asap so I can try them out and get the whole costume together!!


Really it all depends on what you want to look like. If you want to push it, the long ones a very dramatic. So, what are you looking to do? Wearing contacts as well?


----------



## BooGirl666

Friendly plastic is the same thing as plasti-pal that screamline studios ( www.screamlinestudios.com ) sell... It's little pellets of plastic you can melt together and mold your teeth with. Super easy! I can drink, eat, bite someone with without them falling out


----------



## Beth

Would LOVE to wear the contacts. Just the $$$ and the fact that I have never put anything in my eyes makes me a little nervous!! I have been looking at them for four years now and I REALLY want to get them, just hesitant.

So, you're saying that the longer ones would have more of an effect?? That's what it's all about............... I'll order them very soon......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's weird if you don't wear them often. I get mine a few times a year, still hard to put in. Now my wife has no problem. she gets hers in and out in seconds.
I figure in another year the only place you'll be able to get contacts is going to be through your eye doctor (damn lobbyist!) and they'll be back to the $150 per pair. That's outrageous!

The longer fangs are more dramatic, but a little more difficult to wear, due the length. As long as you know that going into them, you'll probably get use to them.


----------



## Beth

I've been looking at the red contacts and the cheapest I've seen them is around $70.00. That's a lot cheaper than last year. It's just hard for me to justify the cash when I have so many other things that need doing, ya know?? But, having said that, I REALLY want them!!:devil: I could use them for all kinds of costumes.:jol: :jol:

I guess that I just need someone to "twist my arm"!!!


----------



## Fangs

Beth said:


> What is friendly plastic? I would like for them to stay on without much effort. Usually I am a witch or the devil so the vampire thing is something new...... I just want to make sure that they aren't a PITA to wear and that they stay on fairly well.......





BooGirl666 said:


> Friendly plastic is the same thing as plasti-pal that screamline studios ( www.screamlinestudios.com ) sell... It's little pellets of plastic you can melt together and mold your teeth with. Super easy! I can drink, eat, bite someone with without them falling out


When I made mine over 13 years ago, it was a flat little sheet of plastic that you had could cut into small squares, put in boiling water, roll into a ball, form a point on one end, and push the ball part up onto the tooth. Then after getting it just right, close your mouth so that the back half conformed to your bottom teeth and suck so that the inside of the "fang" conformed to your tooth.  It was a bit of a pain when I did it, (did it in a hurry.. LOL) but it worked. I ate and drank with them on also, and could pop them on and off whenever I wanted----Just ask my hubby----guess what I was wearing when I met him :devil: But on the down side, after a while they stopped fitting as tight (because I wore them out basically from all the popping on and off) and I didn't think to add some other color to the Stark White plastic so that they would match my real teeth....

IMHO try the Scarecrow Fangs. That is what I am going to try this year... those and the Dracula House ones......

Good luck Beth!!!!

Oh, and *TWIST !!!!!!! *Go for it. When it comes to halloween, we should spare no expense right??? :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

try telling that to my wife! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor

I think this is what you might be looking for.. they would be perfect!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=165254#post165254


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So real, it even fools real Vampires!


----------



## Hellrazor

I'd say!


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey Beth...... I was the same way you were about the contacts.... After many years of wanting a pair, I finally bit the bullet and bought me a pair of mansons from FE..... And let me just say WELL WORTH IT..... 
I couldnt get them in a first so I had my bf help me.... That was not good times lol he would get sooo impatient with me cuz he wears contacts and it comes naturally to him... But after about 4 times of him doing it, I finally sat in front of the mirror for like 15 min and got them in myself.... 
At first they were a lil weird to wear... I walked around wal-mart to get use to them.... Now when I put them in I don't notice them too much.... And the impression on peoples faces....aahhhh priceless..... So check out FE's site and hit that paypal button, I know you'll love it!!!


----------



## Beth

Boogirl, you've talked me into it!! I'm doing it today. I have justified it to myself that since I already have a formal dress I don't have to buy a new one so that will cover the cost of the contacts!! (Let's just hope that the old man doesn't get too pissed!!) I am going to go with the Scarecrow fangs of the regular size. OK, I'm trusting you guys!!! 

By the way, the cheap pair you guys posted would NEVER do!! Although it's a nice price!!

Any particular way to store the contacts for future use?? Do they come with instructions??


----------



## Beth

Done. All bought & paid for....now just have to wait for the storm to hit with the old man. Hahahahahahaha!!! It IS HAlloween, after all!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

Hey FE, I have scarecrow fangs and I LOVE them! but the stuff that I used (they came with) to fit them to my teeth is another story,I can't get that stuff anywhere in my town, I did find some BUT the drops were dried up and returned it and that was the only one they had, can I get that stuff from your site? I looked but didn't see any, I'll be getting some contacts from you to!! 
is there a average on how long the contacts might last? I think I'll be putting a couple of pairs on my wish list for my hubby to see ;O)


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey AzKittie74.... I'm telling ya, don't bother with that crap the fangs come with... I usually buy a pair of fangs each year and every year i dump that crap in the garbage (my drunk ass always forgets where I took the fangs out at).... I tried it once to see which one I liked better and Friendly plastic BY FAR IS WAAAAAYYYYYYY BETTER!!!!! Get you some friendly plastic! 

WAY TO GO BETH!!!!!! YAY!!!! 
You can buy a contact case to store them.... Make sure you buy solution too... FE told me to replace the solution about every 6 months...Right FE? Anyways Beth you wont be let down I promise! 
P.S. The old man will get over it  just take his mind off of it   :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do not store the lenses in a case for long periods of time. The chemicals in the plastic will leach out into the solution and if you put them in your eyes they'll burn like a mutha ******. The best place to store the lenses is in the glass vials they came in.

I have 4 pairs of lenses from FE.

The contacts are good for 1 year.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thanks Boo! cheap 2! just ordered the friendly plastic n can't wait til it gets here


----------



## BooGirl666

That explains why they burned the last time lol otay so where did I put those vials at??!?!?!?!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heyya boogal, according to Bausch and Lomb, replace the solution every month to avoid bacteria.


----------



## BooGirl666

Well crap.... Ok so how bout this....... ignore anything I say when it comes to contacts lol cept that they are worth it and totally awesome


----------



## Beth

Wow!! They're only good for a year?? That kind of stinks!! I didn't think that I'd have to buy them again for a while. Hubby will NOT be happy. I told him last night that I bought them and he didn't say too much. There really isn't much he can do about it now. (Although I'm sure that it'll be brought up at a later date!!):xbones: I can't wait to get them!!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can only say that I have a pair that is 5 yrs old and my with has a pair that is 7 yrs old.
I had a gentleman call last week to buy a new pair, as we were talking about how long they would last, he said he has a pair that is 10 yrs old.


----------



## Beth

FE, how do you maintain them?? Change solution every month?? Keep in the original containers???? My girlfriend said that they are dangerous. Any truth to that?? (I told her that I was wearing them anyway and that she is a chicken......):jol:


----------



## Beth

Uh oh  , I guess that I have another rather obvious question I should have asked. Do the contacts affect your vision?? I really need to be on my toes with the little brats and I want to make sure that I am not "blinded" ina dark atmosphere.


----------



## BooGirl666

The only problem I had at first was I seen a very slight ring... After while I didn't notice it too much... I think its different on every person tho because the contacts are not sized to fit you personally... I pretty sure you will still be able to see the lil brats just fine


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beth said:


> FE, how do you maintain them?? Change solution every month?? Keep in the original containers???? My girlfriend said that they are dangerous. Any truth to that?? (I told her that I was wearing them anyway and that she is a chicken......):jol:


Dangerous? Just ask her where she got her information??? Some already mentioned what the care is, that is good advice.



Beth said:


> Uh oh  , I guess that I have another rather obvious question I should have asked. Do the contacts affect your vision?? I really need to be on my toes with the little brats and I want to make sure that I am not "blinded" ina dark atmosphere.


 If yo need a script, then yes.
Otherwise you should be fine. Though there are a few contacts that limited vision, but we're talking expensive ones anyways.


----------



## Beth

No script, but it will be on the "dark side". Hahahaha, I just made a funny...... I am going to be at the end of the haunt in our graveyard so there won't be much light. Just making sure that things will be alright. Thanks for the reassurances. Now if I just knew how to use a digital camera..........:googly:


----------



## BooGirl666

If your in a dark room, I hope you got some light contacts.... Dark ones will not show up very well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Definitely, if you will be in a dark area, you'll need light colored contacts.
Manson and Zombie have been the actors choices from pro and charity haunts.
If you'll be around black lighting, the black light activated ones would work well.


----------



## Beth

What about the vampire red?? Maybe have a motion detector light switch on?? I didn't think much about the color of the contacts just what I thought a vampire would wear....... With the red we'll have to have a brighter light??????? Gosh, you'd think I was a novice to this Halloween thing, wouldn't you???:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The vampire red will show up unless it's REALLY dark - but only if people look you in the eye!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I can only say that I have a pair that is 5 yrs old and my with has a pair that is 7 yrs old.
> I had a gentleman call last week to buy a new pair, as we were talking about how long they would last, he said he has a pair that is 10 yrs old.


I should have used an asterisk with the 1 year thing. It's the legal thing....


----------



## glamgurl36

cool site, i need a bunch of that stuff for my costume...i think i may be a vampire this year. I normally don't do scary, but i think its a good idea...i normally do sexy hahah


----------



## Beth

GG, put them in for the first time last night and they ROCKED!!! One little girl (18) told me not to look at her because I was freaking her out!! Hahahaha!!! The contacts did not bother my eyes at all and I had them in for over three hours. Well worth the change!!


----------



## glamgurl36

haha thanks...what color did you get?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

clear.


----------



## Beth

VERY funny, Ickie!!! The vampire red. I figured that they would go with an assortment of costumes. I change every year!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Ok so when you clean the lenses make sure you don't rip them... Appartently when I went to clean mine the other day, I ripped the corner of them off... I tried to wear them and yeah well lets just say I have a new pair ordered... I don't remember ripping them but that's gotta be when I did it  O well I got me a new pair coming the red/black ones  hopefully they get here in time.


----------



## Sblanck

Next year you might try to find a dentist/orthodontist to make a set of fangs.
I had mine made at a dentist's office for around 100.00. they look like a retainer and slip right into my mouth and there is no issue with them falling out ever. Also when they make them they can match your tooth color so it doesnt look like two bright fangs and then your regular teeth.


----------



## Beth

Great idea Mac!!! May have to ask for that for Christmas!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The dentist/orthodontist or the teeth?


----------

